# Bobby...question about reds



## laurarfl (Nov 28, 2008)

Bobby, I have a question about reds in general, and yours in particular. I've noticed that some reds have a black and red banded tail near the end, but mine has a tail that is red/dk red at the top and "was" red and white at the tip. Just curious, but what does that say about coloration in general? Anything? Some of these coloration differences were in your red tegus, which is why I asked you specifically.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 28, 2008)

Laura, I have never seen an adult red with black bands on the tail, most red tegus have red tails or sometimes light red and dark red bands.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 28, 2008)

These are photos, and tegus of various ages. Maybe it's the photography and the way it shows up on-line.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 28, 2008)

No pics!?


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh wow, you want me to take a picture, then upload somehwere and post it here? Hmm...it may take a while, but OK.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 28, 2008)

laurarfl said:


> These are photos, and tegus of various ages. Maybe it's the photography and the way it shows up on-line.





laurarfl said:


> Oh wow, you want me to take a picture, then upload somehwere and post it here? Hmm...it may take a while, but OK.


?????

I thought your previous post was supposed to include "photos of tegus of various ages"? Or are you looking for pics? I'm confused.


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 29, 2008)

no, no, no...I said I've noticed a lot of reds seem to have black/red tails. Then I said they are pics, maybe it's the photography and the way it shows up on-line that makes it look red/black vs red/dk red. Is that clear as mud? 

However, I do have a nice pic of my Varnyard red, Rexie, somewhere in a camera I can't find. I think my youngest dd took it to a sleepover last night.

I'll see if I can't find an on-line pic of what I'm talking about.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2443">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2443</a><!-- m -->
OK, on this thread, see the female, Quetzal, first pic? She has a tail tip that is red/white.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://forums.kingsnake.com/view.php?id=1628533,1628533">http://forums.kingsnake.com/view.php?id=1628533,1628533</a><!-- m -->
This is just one example where I was seeing red/black, but this one doesn't show the tail tip.

Here's one Bobby sent when I was buying my red tegu, Rexie. This is just his tail, before he dropped the pretty little end...sniff.




[/img]

His tail is really red, and light in color. There's no way it would look black and red.

So, I guess the detailed version of my question is, what does the tail color say about the coloration of reds in general? Can it be used as an indicator of overall redness? I happen to think my guy is pretty red compared to some others I've seen out there. I had someone over yesterday who saw him basking and his reaction was, "Whoa, I didn't know they came in red." The red just really stands out.

So now that I'm posting pics, I'll have to get an avatar and post pics of my crew and everything...sigh. just kidding, LOL!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok Laura, I see what you are saying, but you are comparing a baby with sub-adults and adults. I have seen plenty of babies with black bands but they fade with age. I hope this helps you understand. 

Sometimes females will have a darker banding then males:









However, males are usually red tailed, or two tone red on the tails:









Here you can see the black banding changing to red:





A lot of the black colors your tegu shows now will become darker and more red with time:


----------



## laurarfl (Nov 29, 2008)

That makes sense... I had him out this morning and he is looking mighty red!  He's a nice looking tegu!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bobby- How old is the male Red in your arms? ( I would re-post the picture but I don't know how!) Bubbategu2


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 30, 2008)

Well, I'll try to answer your question to the best of my ability since that Tegu belongs to me. His name is Clifford and he came to me as a rescue almost 3 years ago. He was a large adult at that time so I estimate his age at at least 6 years. He could be much older than that.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 30, 2008)

That male belongs to Jane, he was a rescue, but he is prob about 5-6 years old.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2008)

There's an echo in here!!!


----------



## bubbategu2 (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh Sorry, guys! I don't know what anybody looks like! That male is awesome looking (I'm talking about the Tegu! LOL!) He looks a lot like my guy with the big jowls except my Bubba has a belly, too. And he is 8 or 9 now, I don't know exactly when he was born. Bubbategu2


----------



## MMRR - jif (Dec 31, 2008)

LOL Well, that is Bobby in the photo with my Tegu! Clifford has a belly, too, most of the time, but that photo was taken in November and he'd not been eating a lot for a couple of months. He also tends to suck his belly in when he is stressed.


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 31, 2008)

MMRR - jif said:


> LOL Well, that is Bobby in the photo with my Tegu! Clifford has a belly, too, most of the time, but that photo was taken in November and he'd not been eating a lot for a couple of months. He also tends to suck his belly in when he is stressed.



Oh man, the way that sounds is that I stressed her tegu. :shock: :lol:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Dec 31, 2008)

Technically I don't own one of Bobby's red's yet, I have to wait until spring to get him/her in.

But heres my 8 year old red tegu. Notice the color variation of the tail. Not sure if this helps or anything. lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 31, 2008)

Man, our big Red is missing that part of his tail!! Before we got him.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 2, 2009)

I went back and looked at Bobby's pictures. I didn't realize before that the little red on the bottom pic was my little Rexie! Here he is now, a little bigger. You're right, Bobby, the black on his back is already looking more red. He also has a bright red spot around one eye that always catches my attention because it looks like a fresh sore.

With tail, in October, I think:







After the tail accident, taken on New Year's Day:


----------

